# Problem Holding steady on the target



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

I just purchased a new bowtech specialist target bow and put b stinger stabs on it 30 out front and 12 out back. I have 6 oz on the front and 11 on the back. The bow is balanced forward just a little. I just started shooting back tention a couple weeks ago but I seem to be floating the pin all over the place. I try to shoot somewhere between 50 and 75 shots a night but I am still shaking on target. Also when i hold longer trying to settle down the pin my bow arm starts to chatter a little and I have to let down.

Any help Is apreciated 

Thanks in advance
Andrew


----------



## recurvist22 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok, first thing I'd do is remove some of that weight. I had this problem a while back, and what would happen was I'd make good strong shots for a little while, then start to go downhill. try taking one to two ounces off of the front. Some people shoot great with that much weight up front, but IME it can make the bow feel (wandy) There's so much weight so far out that it's a nightmare trying to hold it still. Try this, take all but 2oz off of the front and see how it feels. Then, slowly add an ounce after you shoot for a while. If taking it down to 2oz feels good and you're holding pretty steady, stay with it. There's no need to have 6oz out front unless you've tried 2, 3, 4, and 5oz and didn't think it was enough. Also, some bows are top heavy and some like to roll back. On My maxxis, i've got 2oz out front and 7 on the back and it still tips forward pretty good, but it holds steady. Don't be afraid to play with the angle of the back bar too. Some like it straight back, some straight out to the side, some down at an angle. It's all personal preference and you'll have to play around with it to see what works best for you.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If you started back tension a couple of weeks ago, you should still be on a blank bale with no sights & no stabilizers. If you haven't grooved in the new release, you won't be able to execute with any consistency, no matter what stabilizer package you put on the bow.

To be steady on target, some muscles (mostly in your back) need to be engaged, and other muscles (mostly in your shoulders, hands and arms) need to be relaxed. Figuring out these muscles, and the rest of your form and taking it to a subconscious level, is not a quick process. 

You can't buy steadiness, you have to learn it. Once you have it, stabilizers can enhance it, but they aren't magic wands.

The only equipment related thing that helps basic steadiness is the fit of your bow, specifically the draw length. 

I appologize for being overly critical with this post. What I've written here is right, but I need to find a nicer way to express it.

The B Stingers are expensive and very good stabilizers that can be part of a great setup. That and the amount of practice you put in show that you are a dedicated archer willing to invest whatever it takes to be good. If you really want to be good, invest in one-on-one coaching before you worry about equipment. You will save money in the long run and be a better archer for it.

Tell us where you live and we may be able to suggest a coach.

Allen


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the thoughts aread that is what i want someone to be harsh on me I have been shooting open for about 7 years now and i feel like im in a rut. I live on the upper eastern shore of maryland cecil county. If there is a coach close i would be very interested 
thanks
andrew


----------



## SAB1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am certainly no coach but have had this problem. Blind bale shooting is the way to go. Follow that Rotational aiming and you will get back on track. I watched video's from robinhoodvideos.com that someone here recommended and it helped. Videos 3 & 4.


----------



## ironarcher (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed with the blind bale shooting as well. Pick up a copy of "Core Archery" off of Amazon, its a great reference to go back to. Blind bale shoot and go through your preshot routine step by step. When you start aiming again pick a spot on the target and dont move your eyes from it. How big of a dot or pin are you using? I like to use a black dot that that gives a nice yellow halo apearance in the sight picture on a vegas target. a little bit bigger pin or dot might help out a little.


----------



## drbowhunter (Jun 23, 2005)

bernie pellerite's idiot proof archery also has some great tips. i have attended his shooting school top notch teacher


----------



## reaperjb7 (Jan 3, 2008)

blank bale is ok. I'd first play with draw length. Try shortening 1/2 inch and see what that does. if it's to cramped put a couple twist in the cables to lengthen till you find that magic spot. it is 3x more important with back tension to be perfect on your draw length. As for your weights I would also play with some different combinations. Once your draw has almost completely eliminated movement then playing with a couple up front and a few in the back. Play with the angle of the rear bar. Till that dot completely stops. It will take a lot of tweaking but after you get that perfect combo you will stop on the x no matter what. Also with back tension do not look at your dot! TRUST the shot!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

well send me a video ill help. i must see you shoot at a level target...:shade: send them pics. to mike 66


----------



## fatboyshooter (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree with "aread" 150%, it took me at least 3 months blank bale shooting in the barn before I felt comfortable enough to AIM AIM AIM and let the subconscious mind execute the physical part of the shot. I took Coach Bernie's cure!


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

reaperjb7 said:


> blank bale is ok. I'd first play with draw length. Try shortening 1/2 inch and see what that does. if it's to cramped put a couple twist in the cables to lengthen till you find that magic spot. it is 3x more important with back tension to be perfect on your draw length. As for your weights I would also play with some different combinations. Once your draw has almost completely eliminated movement then playing with a couple up front and a few in the back. Play with the angle of the rear bar. Till that dot completely stops. It will take a lot of tweaking but after you get that perfect combo you will stop on the x no matter what. Also with back tension do not look at your *dot!* TRUST the shot!


I'm thinking he meant to say don't look at the PIN!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

turn down the poundage..........:shade:


----------



## flatline_shoote (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for everyones help I hope this thing works itself out or Im going to shooting sporting clays.


----------

